# Comcast VOD coming to TiVo in Sacramento, Portland and Denver next



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

From TiVo's earnings call,



> Our Comcast offering, which is their only product that brings together traditional linear television, operator video on-demand and the most popular broadband video offerings all in one experience, has been well received by subscribers in Boston and the San Francisco Bay Area, the first markets to offer the service. Comcast will make the TiVo offering available in Sacramento, Portland, and Denver next, and we expect multiple more markets to launch this year.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Wow, I can't believe it... pinch me, I must be dreaming. Something coming to Denver in the first year of availability??

I have a feeling that this is related to some of the other Denver stuff that was being trialed here a few years ago like CableCards.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

You are probably thinking about tru2way. Yes, Comcast ran trials of it in Denver and Chicago.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ah, yes, that's what I'm thinking of... yes, they did trial tru2way here but I was not involved, I just recalled something about it being tested.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

But Chicago is not on the short list. How about some tivo - ondemand love for the middle?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> But Chicago is not on the short list. How about some tivo - ondemand love for the middle?


Denver's pretty close to the middle.


----------



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yay for Sac-town! Been waiting...


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> But Chicago is not on the short list. How about some tivo - ondemand love for the middle?


agree! give chicago some love comcast/tivo!


----------



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

Re-booted my Elite for some other issue. After it came up I was browsing the menu and saw Xfinity On Demand. Selected it and boom! I am watching a FREE HD Movie right now!


----------



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

In Denver.. Rebooted mine and it showed up, but when I tried to play something I got the gray screen that says my cable card isn't paired. Even though I can watch all my channels. I don't have any premium channels.


----------



## gtaylor (Jan 8, 2002)

Here in Sacramento.

Happened to scroll down to the bottom of My Shows, and there it was: XFINITY ON DEMAND,


Watching As Good As It Gets, right now.

gary


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

jmpage2 said:


> Wow, I can't believe it... pinch me, I must be dreaming. Something coming to Denver in the first year of availability??


Thinking the same thing.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Need this on Comcast of Garden State, NJ system.


----------



## Eradik (Jul 1, 2012)

Holy crap! This is UNEXPECTED! I'm in Salem (an hour south of Portland) and holy crap there it is! Working great! We NEVER get anything early! Thank you Tivo and Comcast!!


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

Just noticed that the TiVo/Xfinity web page has been updated http://www3.tivo.com/products/source/cable/tivo-comcast/index.html?WT.ac=tivohome_mantle_xfinity. It lists the following areas as having access to XFINITY On Demand:

Colorado
Fresno CA
New England/Boston Area
Portland OR & Southwest WA
Sacramento CA
San Francisco Bay Area
Santa Barbara CA


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

jhjones75 said:


> In Denver.. Rebooted mine and it showed up, but when I tried to play something I got the gray screen that says my cable card isn't paired. Even though I can watch all my channels. I don't have any premium channels.


It is possible to get all the channels without having the cablecard un-paired with the exception of premium channels, which VOD is considered to be.

That commonly happens when you have a card paired and authorized on one TiVo and then move it to a different TiVo.

Looks like you'll have to get the pairing done.


----------



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

It had been paired before on this Elite but apparently lost the pairing at some point. Called Comcast activation and they re-paired and it still wasn't working so she had me unplug the coax from the Tivo and plug it back in. Surprisingly, that fixed it. 

Now i am wondering how to get this working on the Series 3! Seems like no reason it shouldn't be an option.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I got a notice this morning '_Your area exclusive: XFINITY on Demand on Your Tivo Premiere!_"

This is totally unexpected! I knew Portland was getting it, but I'm not in Portland. It's a good 100 miles away from me. I had no idea it was coming to my area as well!

Tivo Stream and On Demand in the same day!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I am in Colorado and saw Xfinity on Demand show up on my menu a few days ago.

However, I get the following error when trying to access it:

Service Error
Request failed. If problem continues, call your cable operator. Reference (GSM-2) when calling. The locale code is tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com

Comcast support indicated that the VOD code was not on my account. They added it and said that the CableCARD needed to be de-activated and re-paired. I know a lot about CableCARDs - that didn't really make sense, but OK.

Got transferred to CableCARD support, they did the depair/re-pair and everything looks good (I see Showtime), but, so far, no Xfinity on Demand (same error).


----------



## button1066 (Sep 4, 2012)

jfh3 said:


> I am in Colorado and saw Xfinity on Demand show up on my menu a few days ago.
> 
> However, I get the following error when trying to access it:
> 
> ...


I'm in Colorado Springs and got the same error last night.


----------



## chadism (Aug 24, 2007)

button1066 said:


> I'm in Colorado Springs and got the same error last night.


Same error here in Fresno. I have worked with both Comcast and Tivo since xfinity on demand appeared in my menu on Sunday. Paired, re-paired, changed codes in Comcast billing, followed several pointless tips from Tivo staff, even ended up with 2nd tier Comcast support who told me cable card could not be turned off "and that's the problem"...dispatched comcast tech to replace cable card, got many people on phone within Comcast only to be told "Oh that's a known issue and we're working on it"

So sick of Comcast, think I'll start my own cable company.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a field tech here who has been patiently trying every department he can get ahold for the last two hours - so far, no one on the other end of the phone has suggested anything that hasn't been tried:
- Power cycle the box
- de-pair / re-pair the CableCARD
- try another feed
- check the signal on the line
- check authorization codes
- both the tech and I agree that it's almost certainly not a CableCARD problem, since I have the same problem on 3 boxes.

The tech has the patience of Job, but, so far, nothing. Poor guy gets all the same hold music customers do.


Tivo level 2 has verified that the Tivo has the proper groups authorized for Comcast and Comcast VOD.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

For anyone that has XOD working:

If you tune to Channel 1 on your Tivo, do you see any video?


----------



## button1066 (Sep 4, 2012)

jfh3 said:


> For anyone that has XOD working:
> 
> If you tune to Channel 1 on your Tivo, do you see any video?


Nope. The TiVo has no signal on channel 1.

Incidentally the error I saw earlier has gone and my on demand is working. I'm in Colorado Springs and wasn't even expecting on demand to come here so quick. TiVo is on a real roll this week in my household what with the Stream being released and now this.

For the record I did nothing to fix things - it just started working. No rebooting or cablecard pairing.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> For anyone that has XOD working:
> 
> If you tune to Channel 1 on your Tivo, do you see any video?


On TiVo, you go to the "OnDemand" selection in your Now Playing list (or whatever is it called these days). Tuning to channel 1 or any other OnDemand channel won't get you anything.


----------



## justjason (Sep 9, 2012)

I subscribe to HBO. When I navigate to an HBO program it says I need to be an HBO subscriber to view this content. Has anyone encountered this? Do I need to authenticate something somewhere? I've reached out to Comcast, but I don't want techs to come out or go through endless troubleshooting. I just want it to work with a minimal of effort.


----------



## button1066 (Sep 4, 2012)

It turns out one of my tivos works with on demand and the other doesn't. I can't be bothered to call Comcast because their phone support is so limited and I don't want to pay for one of their people to come to my house to tell me he doesn't know what the problem is.


----------



## justjason (Sep 9, 2012)

button1066 said:


> It turns out one of my tivos works with on demand and the other doesn't. I can't be bothered to call Comcast because their phone support is so limited and I don't want to pay for one of their people to come to my house to tell me he doesn't know what the problem is.


That ended up happening to me. I tweeted to @comcastcares and they were able to take care of me. They'll need your phone number associated with your account as well as te Host ID of the TiVo that is currently working. I didn't need to call or have a tech come out.


----------



## JulienPDX (Mar 2, 2004)

I have this in Portland and dinked around with it last night; I've lived without it for so long I actually forgot how to use it. So far, though it seems pretty complete and the speed is incredible (i'm in portland, btw)


----------



## JulienPDX (Mar 2, 2004)

CharlesH said:


> On TiVo, you go to the "OnDemand" selection in your Now Playing list (or whatever is it called these days). Tuning to channel 1 or any other OnDemand channel won't get you anything.


"XFINITY On Demand" is now located under "Find Shows"


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

JulienPDX said:


> "XFINITY On Demand" is now located under "Find Shows"


On my Premiere, the XFINITY item is in both the "My Shows" and "Find TV, Movies, & Videos" screens.


----------

